# What's your Zodiac?



## Tiamat X (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure if this topic has been done before, more then likely it has, regardless I felt like asking.

For me I'm a Taurus with Virgo rising. My Chinese sign is the Wood Ox born in the hour of the Sheep/Goat.

God I'm such an Astrology nerd...

To find your Rising sign click here and go to the bottom of the page.

To find your Chinese sign and hour click here.

Both require that you know the time of your birth.


----------



## Erro (Jul 6, 2008)

Gemini. I fucking live by it, I swear. It matches me so well its frightening


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Jul 6, 2008)

I am a Pisces, oh yes! Ever the intuitive fishy, supposedly. Also, I was born in the year of the Dragon--hear me gurgle and roar! Or...something like that, heheh.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 6, 2008)

My sun's in Leo, my moon's in Scorpio, which apparently makes me mad, bad and dangerous to know. Heh. And I'm a wood Tiger in Chinese astrology, the double felinity probably explaining why I'm a cat person . . . if you believe in this nonsense


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jul 6, 2008)

Gemini and Dragon. That's all I know, really....nothing about risings or hours...


----------



## Erro (Jul 6, 2008)

Mizuhana Kositeru said:


> I am a Pisces, oh yes! Ever the intuitive fishy, supposedly. Also, I was born in the year of the Dragon--hear me gurgle and roar! Or...something like that, heheh.


Year of the Dragon was '88 right? if it was, thats mine as well


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jul 6, 2008)

Erro said:


> Year of the Dragon was '88 right? if it was, thats mine as well



Yeppers!


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not sure if I have anything added to it, but heh, I'm Taurus, kinda fits I think.


----------



## Merp (Jul 6, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> I'm not sure if I have anything added to it, but heh, I'm Taurus, kinda fits I think.



Taurus here too!


----------



## Erro (Jul 6, 2008)

LoboRoo said:


> Yeppers!


Wow, theres a whole crapton of us here born right around the same time o.o


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 6, 2008)

Merp said:


> Taurus here too!



Yes, I like that better then my Chinese one, the Rooster, really not to fond of that.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 6, 2008)

You've got to be shitting me.

....

Where's my fucking razor blades?


----------



## Aldog076 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gemini and year of the Snake..both fit me...perfectly..


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm Aquarius.
The two water carriers. Symbol of Air, lead by Uranus... Something like that. <()^

Born in the year of the Horse.
I've just checked and according to one website:


> _People born in the Year of the Horse are popular. They are cheerful, skillful with money, and perceptive, although they sometimes talk too much. The are wise, talented, good with their hands, and sometimes have a weakness for members of the opposite sex. They are impatient and hot-blooded about everything except their daily work. They like entertainment and large crowds. They are very independent and rarely listen to advice. They are most compatible with Tigers, Dogs, and Sheep._



...
Pretty much all of that's wrong. <(Â¬_Â¬)>


----------



## Tiamat X (Jul 6, 2008)

LoboRoo said:


> Gemini and Dragon. That's all I know, really....nothing about risings or hours...



Well if you're interested I found some sites that can help ya find out. =3

Adding them to my first post for easy finding.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 6, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> You've got to be shitting me.
> 
> ....
> 
> Where's my fucking razor blades?




Oh, Alex . . . now go read the threads "Why Do You Like Furries" and "Brag About Your Disgusting Fetish"


----------



## Greyscale (Jul 6, 2008)

Gemini, just like most of my family.


----------



## Erro (Jul 6, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Gemini, just like most of my family.


WHOOOOOO! Hoorah for Gemini!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm a Libra, which suits me so well. I keep a good balance in everything in my life and I'm *very* indecisive! Why do you think I ended up with red eyes on my conbadge?

Oh, and I'm an Air sign. So that must mean I'm an airhead! 
Which means that the hair ontop of my head it *sooo* soft, that it's like air!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 6, 2008)

Scorpio; god I love it.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm a sea monkey! x3

I'm a Pisces and and a Yang Water Monkey.  Both fit me perfectly almost to the dot. It also almost corresponds to my fursona, since I'm part sea otter and part golden lion tamarin.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jul 6, 2008)

Tiamat X said:


> Well if you're interested I found some sites that can help ya find out. =3
> 
> Adding them to my first post for easy finding.





Ok, so I'm a Gemini with a Libra Ascendant.

With such an Ascendant, your behavior is perceived by others as sentimental, charming, polite, delicate, refined, honest, pacifist, impartial, distinguished, light, romantic, cultivated, likeable, well-kept, perfectionist, attentive, soft, calm, ordered, wordling, artist, aesthete, tolerant, lenient, sociable, seductive, elegant, nice, respectful, balanced, but you can also appear as hesitant, weak, weak-willed, egoistic, fragile, undecided, timorous, indolent, cold or even insensitive.


...pretty spot on, I feel. I'm sure there's plenty on the forums that will aree with the "you can also appear" part very much. So do I, now that I think about it. I can be an insensitive bitch when I feel like it.

And a Wood Dragon born in the hour of the Sheep/Goat if I read that page correctly.


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm a Capricorn with a Pisces Ascendant. And their descriptions fit me well. 

According to the Chinese Zodiac, my inner animal is the Ox, my secret animal is the Snake, and my element is water if I read that right.


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 6, 2008)

Leo/Ox

Hmmm, about all I know. ._.


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 6, 2008)

Sagittarius with Taurus as it's ascendant.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 6, 2008)

Well guess what, I'm a Libra (to those who didn't guess by the avatar) and in the rising sun I'm a... Libra (w00t, am I unique yet? ) under Saturns influence (you know, introvertic, insensitive an all).
The Dutiful Dog in the Chinese and metal. Even though accidentaly and not in the sense the chinese meant, but how fitting


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 6, 2008)

My astrological zodiac sign is Cancer, and my Chinese zodiac sign is the Ox. Much of the traits for each of them seem to make a lot of sense for me.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 6, 2008)

Dunno about details, but-

Zodiac- Aquarius
Chinese zodiac- Tiger


----------



## Sieneko (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks like I'm an Aries with a Cancer ascendant. I was born in the year of the Ox on the hour of the snake, fire is my element and... that's about all I can figure out. The Aries/Cancer combo really fits me well I think!


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 6, 2008)

aquarius here


----------



## StormSong (Jul 6, 2008)

Aquarius. It is the supreme sign and you all know it.


----------



## WolfAngel (Jul 6, 2008)

Scorpio with Pisces rising...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 6, 2008)

I know mine is Scorpio, but I don't pay much attention to that stuff.


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jul 6, 2008)

Leo. Year of the monkey : 3


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 6, 2008)

Sun-Leo, Moon-Scorpio, and I was born year of the SNAKE <3 I love me some snakes :3


----------



## MauEvig (Jul 6, 2008)

Proud to be a Leo. >3
Not so proud to be an ox in Chinese Astrology...meh. I like the lion sign better. ^^ Suits me better being a cat fanatic, plus I'm overly prideful and a born leader. At least I like to think I am. Plus I always have to be right. :3


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm a Scoprio.  My Chinese sign is the pig.


----------



## lafeel (Jul 6, 2008)

Leo *roars*


----------



## MauEvig (Jul 6, 2008)

Has anyone's Zodiac affected their Fursona/Character at all? Just curious since we're on the topic of Zodiac signs. o.o


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 6, 2008)

Sagittarius and the Rooster.

The Rooster? I couldn't get something cooler than a FUCKING CHICKEN?


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 6, 2008)

Pish, at least you're not a pig. D: 

I make my characters completey different than me, unless I'm making on base do me. o.o When I was younger I made a lot of main characters Scorpios like me... D:


----------



## Nalo (Jul 6, 2008)

aquarius


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jul 6, 2008)

Capricorn! *defies the rule of Aquarius...es....Aquariai? What's the plural of Aquarius people? XD*


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm a saggie rabbit XD *hop hop hop*


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 7, 2008)

Sun: Virgo
Rising: Aquarius
Moon: Taurus
I definitely believe astrology holds water especially since mine really fits me.

Chinese Sign: Horse
Native American Sign: Bear


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 7, 2008)

Horse in both areas ... guess that works, because I am an ass


----------



## VampiricFang (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a Libra, born under the year of the Horse. Go me. Woo.


----------



## FeralPup (Jul 7, 2008)

I are a capricorn with Aries rising :3
My chinese Zodiac sign is Horse in the hour of the sheep/goat/ram
o.o
yaaaay i am my own food :3
*chews on self* nom, sheep :3


----------



## Veedway (Jul 7, 2008)

Traditional - Taurus
Chinese - Serpent


----------



## joshstory (Jul 7, 2008)

Zodiac?






I am actually a sagatarius, and born in the year of the monkey.

*Did anyone get the picture?*


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 7, 2008)

joshstory said:


> *Did anyone get the picture?*




Haha, I love it. The most recent movie was awesome.


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 7, 2008)

i am scorpio, wadget-egyptian, tiger-chinese, not sure bout any other ones


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 7, 2008)

im born on January 19th

its a disputed date in the solar calendar between Capricorn and Aquarius
therefor i have the right to say i am both at the same time 

also my chinese zodiac is the dog


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

VIRGO - Matches me to a T.

Chinese Zodiac - Tiger (Duh!)

Native American Zodiac (Yes, there is one) - Brown Bear, which is also my Animal Totem.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 10, 2008)

I embody the Twins.
Gemin_i_


----------



## mukichan (Jul 10, 2008)

Horoscope ~ Aquarius

Chinese ~ Rabbit

Vietnamese ~ Cat


----------



## Jack (Jul 10, 2008)

my Chinese zodiac sign is the monkey. 
and I found the Native American zodiac, and though my birth date of may 28th says deer people, I match better with the wolf people description.

and the standard zodiac I am Taurus.


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 10, 2008)

sagatarius
born the year of the cock ;P


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 10, 2008)

Sagittarius, and I some other saggies here.

Year of the Tiger mrowr!


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 10, 2008)

My sign is the Scorpion, and for the other symbol, I don't know which one it is.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 10, 2008)

Aries here.  I believe I'm a bunny in Chinese.


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Jul 10, 2008)

Pieces Wood Rat myself.


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 10, 2008)

Cancer and Dog

I have the best birthday ever.
July 4


----------



## xKagex (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm cancer....
 I infect people...
*pokes the person above me*
Congrats.... you just got crabs.
:twisted:


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 10, 2008)

Gemeni


----------



## Kanic (Jul 10, 2008)

Capricorn here, Dragon in chinese


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2008)

Cancer.  Like this thread.


Inner animal, The Gentle Sheep
_Righteous, sincere, sympathetic, mild-mannered, shy, artistic, creative, gentle, compassionate, understanding, mothering, determined, peaceful, generous, seeks security. Can be moody, indecisive, over-passive, worrier, pessimistic, over-sensitive, complainer._

Secret animal, The Powerful Tiger
_Unpredictable, rebellious, colourful, powerful, passionate, daring, impulsive, vigorous, stimulating, sincere, affectionate, humanitarian, generous. Can be restless, reckless, impatient, quick-tempered, obstinate, selfish._


That is scary close since I'm gentle on the outside with this deep down anger switch XP


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 10, 2008)

Western: Virgo with Libra rising.

Chinese: Earth Dragon; lunar: Rooster, inner: Hare.

Celtic tree and animal sign: Vine and Swan.

They describe me really well too.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 10, 2008)

Gemini, and Horse in Chinese zodiac.

My ascendant would be Cancer.

The resulting personality description I get is a polar opposite of itself. I call bullshit.


----------



## Kama (Jul 11, 2008)

Year of the monkey
Capricorn (overall sign) moon sign I believe is Cancer, and my sun sign is Scorpio. :3
Chinese Zodiac is the Goat 
And most of it fits so well it's fairly creepy.... >>

another good site to find this all out is *tarot*.comhttp://forums.furaffinity.net/www.tarot.com


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 11, 2008)

lets see
Libra/Fire Tiger
and there u go X3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 11, 2008)

Western: Ares
Chinese: Water Monkey/ hour of the snake
Celtic tree: Willow
Native American Medicine Wheel: Falcon

The Falcon is really the only one I feel describes me with accuracy :/


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 11, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> That is scary close since I'm gentle on the outside with this deep down anger switch XP



That I'm still searching for


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> That I'm still searching for





Spoiler



I'm the Hulk


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 11, 2008)

"Seek and ye shall find."

Do a little test. Look on the characteristics for _all_ the different zodiac signs and see how many of them fits you.
More than one?

Astrology relies on you fitting yourself to a description, not something that fittingly describes you.
"Hey, that is so me because I always do this or that and..."


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> "Seek and ye shall find."
> 
> Do a little test. Look on the characteristics for _all_ the different zodiac signs and see how many of them fits you.
> More than one?
> ...



Oh I know that, I don't take any of it serious.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 11, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> "Seek and ye shall find."
> 
> Do a little test. Look on the characteristics for _all_ the different zodiac signs and see how many of them fits you.
> More than one?
> ...



There have been tests done, astrology has been debunked again and again and again.

But it can be fun when you find a description that fits you, even if it's just coincidence
:3


----------



## KilgoreWolfe (Jul 11, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> There have been tests done, astrology has been debunked again and again and again.
> 
> But it can be fun when you find a description that fits you, even if it's just coincidence
> :3



I once flipped through a book about birthdays, and how they determine your personality.  I checked my birthday, and the birthdays of my parents, boyfriend, and best friend.  My dad and boyfriend have the same birthday, and the description more accurately (though still off to a certain degree) described my boyfriend than it did my dad.  Mine was off, my mom's was off, my best friend's was about half right.

Really, most of these things are vague enough that they'll apply to _someone_. 

Also, I'm a Gemini.  Forget what my Chinese zodiac is.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, to be fair, some things the 'stars' do affect.
The moon is used in astrology and it does cause tides.

There's also a chance, however small, that you'll get hit by a meteorite.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 11, 2008)

The most that I know about a birthday is that if you're born on the cusp, you're supposed to be born very strong.


And astrology _can_ be true, but most of these books are just novelty things just made to gain a person money.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2008)

I am a Leo. Sort of matches my personality, actually.

I am also a dragon under the Chinese zodiac.


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm a virgo and a snake.... rofl.


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 11, 2008)

Tiamat X said:


> Not sure if this topic has been done before, more then likely it has, regardless I felt like asking.
> 
> For me I'm a Taurus with Virgo rising. My Chinese sign is the Wood Ox born in the hour of the Sheep/Goat.
> 
> ...


Well in the American Zodiac I am a Lion, in the Chinese Zodiac I am a Rabbit, and in the Egyptian Zodiac I am a Anibus. I need to find omore culture's zodiacs so I can be in the know ^^


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 11, 2008)

I am a Virgo by just a couple days shy of being a Leo, and I am the year of the Tiger.


----------



## gust (Jul 11, 2008)

Libra here. =)
And for chinese Zodiac I'm a snake.


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow im an Aquarius and a bit Gemini ascendant here maybe even Sagittarius not to mention im the Powerful Tiger even tho im a panda XD still now i know why its hard to get some sleep between 3-5 am XP oh well that was fun to explore.


----------



## Jijix (Jul 11, 2008)

Libra, born in the thick of Libra season, with Libra in Moon and Libra in Venus. I'm about as Libra as you can get. D:
October 9th. John Lennon's birthday, yay!


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 11, 2008)

im a scorpio and was born in the year of the fire rabbit.


----------



## rosalia33 (Oct 21, 2008)

_Ok, so I'm a Gemini with a Libra Ascendant._
_With such an Ascendant, your behavior is perceived by others as sentimental, charming, polite, _
_delicate, refined, honest, pacifist, impartial, distinguished, light, romantic, cultivated, _
_likeable, well-kept, perfectionist, attentive, soft, calm, ordered, wordling, artist, _
_aesthete, tolerant, lenient, sociable, seductive, elegant, nice, respectful, balanced, but you _
_can also appear as hesitant, weak, weak-willed, egoistic, fragile, undecided, timorous, _
_indolent, cold or even insensitive._

I recently stumbled across a website specializing in astrological compatibility and sexual astrology. Actually it's about astrology in regards to love and sex. You might wanna check it out at: http://www.sexualastrology.com/sun_libra_gemini_rising.html


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 21, 2008)

fire and water. and a gemini in the place of madness.

aries sun, gemini moon, pisces rising.



Sieneko said:


> Looks like I'm an Aries with a Cancer ascendant. I was born in the year of the Ox on the hour of the snake, fire is my element and... that's about all I can figure out. The Aries/Cancer combo really fits me well I think!



this is very interesting - do you know your moon?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 21, 2008)

Aries/Taurus, I could never really find out which I am. My birthday is April 19th, different sources say different things.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 21, 2008)

What manner of dark arts are being in use here?


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 21, 2008)

szopaw said:


> What manner of dark arts are being in use here?


ITS SO DARK SIDED! tamperin in dark sided stuff! YES, YES WE DID! this is tainted!


----------



## bane233 (Oct 21, 2008)

Taurus


----------



## Thatch (Oct 21, 2008)

coffinberry said:


> ITS SO DARK SIDED! tamperin in dark sided stuff! YES, YES WE DID! this is tainted!



Rising corpses is agains the laws of nature. YOU ARE UNCLEAN BY PARTICIPATING IN THIS UNGODLY RITUAL!


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 21, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Rising corpses is agains the laws of nature. YOU ARE UNCLEAN BY PARTICIPATING IN THIS UNGODLY RITUAL!



Gargoyles! Physics!  Get the hell out of my forums in Jesus name I pray GET OUT!!


----------



## ShadowWaterDragon (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm an Aquarius-Pisces. I'm a water carrying fish!

If you don't know if you're born within one hour of midnight on a crossover date then you have qualities of both signs. I was born of February 18, @ 11:45 PM.

According to the Chinese Zodiac I'm an Earth Dragon. So it's a little messed up in the parallels but people I know say it suits me well. The problem is If I want to see my horoscope I have to fuse the Aquarius and Pisces entries.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 21, 2008)

ShadowWaterDragon said:


> I'm an Aquarius-Pisces. I'm a water carrying fish!
> 
> If you don't know if you're born within one hour of midnight on a crossover date then you have qualities of both signs. I was born of February 18, @ 11:45 PM.
> 
> According to the Chinese Zodiac I'm an Earth Dragon. So it's a little messed up in the parallels but people I know say it suits me well. The problem is If I want to see my horoscope I have to fuse the Aquarius and Pisces entries.



actually in order to get the fullest horoscope you should read your sun, rising, and moon sign horoscopes.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 21, 2008)

coffinberry said:


> Gargoyles! Physics!  Get the hell out of my forums in Jesus name I pray GET OUT!!



Wait, what?


----------



## Journey (Oct 21, 2008)

Taurus and the year of the dog


----------



## X (Oct 21, 2008)

I am a Libra, not sure about year though.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 21, 2008)

Virgo... X3


----------



## GoreKitten (Oct 21, 2008)

Both my sun AND moon sign are aquarius...
I was born in the year of the cat.

For those unfamiliar with the year of the cat it's the same year as the year of the rabbit.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 21, 2008)

Libra with a Virgo rising. Horse born in the hour of the Powerful Tiger.

Wierd thing is my nickname used to be horse and my fursona and totem is a tiger... weird...

About my virgo rising:


> With this Ascendant, you come across as cerebral, clear-sighted, *focused on details and on numbers*, analytic,* serious*, competent, reasonable, modest, *tidy, organized*, spruce, industrious, provident, honest, loyal, *reserved, shy*, helpful, willing to progress, talkative, logical, hardworking, tactful, patient,* precise*, concrete, spiritual. You can also be* narrow-minded, calculating*, irritating, *petty*, hung up, *anxious, cold*, repressed or *sarcastic*.



All those in bold are *completely wrong.*


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2008)

Libra and Ram.


----------



## nurematsu (Oct 21, 2008)

Leo; year of the Dragon


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 21, 2008)

Capricorn, Year of the Metal Horse.


----------



## Zeichwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

Let's see... I'm a Cancer, (no, not literally, hahaha) and in the Chinese Zodiac I was born in the year of the Horse, if I recall correctly. The first one fits me scary-well, when I looked up the description, hahaha.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 21, 2008)

Year of the Yin Earth Snake, Leo under Tropical Zodiac, Cancer under Sidereal Zodiac


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 21, 2008)

Libra and the year of the Sheep.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

Um, think I'm a Sagittarius, and I was born in a year of the dog (water dog? blue dog? something like that).

Astrology is amusing to me, little more.


----------



## kashaki (Oct 21, 2008)

Pisces and a Horse


----------



## Asmiro (Oct 21, 2008)

Scorpio with Capricorn rising, Yeah of the monkey/water/ hour of the horse.


----------



## Key Key (Oct 21, 2008)

leo rawr meow


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 21, 2008)

NECROMANCY IS BAD!!!!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> NECROMANCY IS BAD!!!!



Not as bad as that other thread about kinks/fetishes.  This one was actually started THIS YEAR.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm a Libra the others I don't know cause I don't know the time I was born.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 21, 2008)

Leo. Rawr.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 21, 2008)

Cancer. Born on June, 23.
I do not live by my zodiac.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm a Taurus and a Monkey. It feels like sometimes they suit me and sometimes they don't... I do think that Venus being my ruling planet is appropriate though.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> I do think that Venus being my ruling planet is appropriate though.



...so, you're blisteringly hot and covered in clouds of highly corrosive chemical compounds?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm Pisces.


----------



## Uro (Oct 21, 2008)

Scorpio, year of the dragon.

How much fucking cooler can you get?


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...so, you're blisteringly hot and covered in clouds of highly corrosive chemical compounds?


Yes, yes I am.

Actually I was thinking more along the lines of how Venus represents love, beauty, leisure, the arts, harmony, and many other things that I can relate myself to. But taking it literally works too. It's certainly an amusing mental image. XD


----------



## Kittiara (Oct 22, 2008)

Saggitarius (mutable fire).  Year of the Horse (born in a metal year, apparently).  Motherfuckin' YANG.

Wikipedia is my friend.


----------



## Sevask (Oct 22, 2008)

I do not know much on the Zodiac.
But i be a

Zodiac: Virgo
Chinese Zodiac: Rabit


----------



## StormSong (Oct 22, 2008)

Aquarius


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2008)

Western: Scorpio
Chinese: Rabbit


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 22, 2008)

Kittiara said:


> Saggitarius (mutable fire).  Year of the Horse (born in a metal year, apparently).  Motherfuckin' YANG.
> 
> Wikipedia is my friend.


yep but western have 2 Zodiacs; Tropical and Sidereal so you can be two


----------



## Key Key (Oct 22, 2008)

Leo

*[SIZE=+1]Traditional
      Leo Traits[/SIZE]

          [SIZE=-1]Generous and warmhearted
      Creative and enthusiastic
      Broad-minded and expansive
      Faithful and loving[/SIZE]

On the dark side....

          [SIZE=-1]Pompous and patronizing
      Bossy and interfering
      Dogmatic and intolerant[/SIZE]
*


----------



## Gnome (Oct 22, 2008)

Rebus, Janus, Gemini,


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 22, 2008)

Western: Taurus

Chinese: Rooster


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm a Taurus, born on the year of the Earth Dragon.


----------



## Kume (Oct 22, 2008)

I am a taurus as well, year of the monkey I believe. Not sure tho...gotta check


----------



## cardboard pirate (Oct 22, 2008)

im gemini
with chinese snake
i dont know how to figure out my rising sign..


----------



## Kalianos (Nov 9, 2008)

Western: Pisces
Side-real: Pisces
Solar: Pisces
Chinese: I'm a metal ram...gotta love it.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 9, 2008)

libra
monkey
water monkey

10/01/92


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 9, 2008)

Cancerian - There doesn't seem to be many of us *droops ears*

Oh and Rabbit in Chinese zodiac.


----------



## wolf_fur (Nov 9, 2008)

Sagittarius
monkey
*hug*


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 9, 2008)

Leo. Year of the Snake.
8/3/89


----------



## moogle (Nov 9, 2008)

tauros, year of the monkey XD


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 9, 2008)

{Foxums Prippit} said:


> Cancerian - There doesn't seem to be many of us *droops ears*


Ironic, almost every furry I know is a Cancerian. o.o
Til I found FA, anyways.


I'm an Aries. :3
A friend told me in the Chinese zodiac I'm a sheep I think.
So I'm a sheep and a sheep-thing. Sweet. =D


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 9, 2008)

Aquarius

Snake (one month and a little bit off from bein' a dragon too)


----------



## Kume (Nov 9, 2008)

Taurus


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 9, 2008)

{Foxums Prippit} said:


> Cancerian - There doesn't seem to be many of us *droops ears*.




Hey!  Cancer....and year of the ram.  Which is good.  Rams don't get sucked into jet engines.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 9, 2008)

Aquarius, rabbit (chinese).


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 12, 2008)

I am a Cancer with a Scorpio rising.

My Chinese sign is the Gentle Sheep in the hour of the Merry Monkey


----------



## Teco (Nov 12, 2008)

Virgo *fist shake* 
I believe im a horse. ...*snicker/punched* No. Really.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 12, 2008)

Pisces not sure what year, i think the dog


----------



## Gnome (Nov 12, 2008)

gemini, the twofaced bastard


----------



## RainsongGryphon (Nov 12, 2008)

Aquarian fire-tiger.  Yay, I make absolutely NO sense whatsoever! XD

(Doesn't help that aquarius apparently = otter in the native american zodiac either.  Does this mean...)


----------



## Ratte (Nov 12, 2008)

Libra and some kind of monkey...the worst of the zodiacs.

=-_-=


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm a capricorn w00t


----------



## Mr Hollow (Nov 13, 2008)

Aquarius!!!.
*Pours water on ground*
Meheheheh >: )


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 13, 2008)

Im libra. My chinese sign is the dragon and my element is air.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 13, 2008)

Gemini. I'm a 2-faced person


----------



## Puppi (Nov 13, 2008)

My Chinese Zodiac is the ox, which I think fits me better than my Picese Zodiac sign.  Everyone tells me that I'm very patient.

Ox.
Puppi


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 13, 2008)

gemini- both of us!

In the Chinese Zodiac I'm an ox.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm Cancer. D:

I actually did my full astrological reading once. Meaning I looked up what planets were in what houses at the time and place of my birth.

If I remember right, I wasn't just a water sign. I had every element but air, and a lot of complex other details. None of which I remember off-hand. I'd have to go dig out the paper I put all my notes on.


In the Chinese Zodiac, I'm an Earth Dragon.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Nov 13, 2008)

So I just looked up my ascendant, cause I thought it was Virgo, but that's my mood sign.

I do remember that my ascendant was Cancer on my reading. Slipped my mind for a moment. xD

"You are dreamy, with a psychological nature that is oriented towards nostalgia for things past, towards your mother and your family. Your instinct and your need to protect yourself from the outside world are highly developed. Your inner life is rich, with a vivid and even unlimited imagination, a propensity to avoid all risks and to pursue security. You show your true face only to persons you can trust and you need the well being brought about by the nostalgia for the past.

With this Ascendant, you come across as emotional, sentimental, restful, sensitive, loyal, enduring, protective, vulnerable, generous, romantic, tender, poetic, paternal or maternal, dreamy, indolent, greedy and dedicated. You may also be fearful, unrealistic, evasive, passive, touchy, anxious, dependent, stubborn, lunatic, backward-looking, lazy, burdensome, impenetrable and a homebody."


... That's me. XD  I'm a true-true cancer.


----------



## WILDWULF (Nov 14, 2008)

Virgo


----------



## PixiesKitty (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm cancer, I killed the dinosaurs and your mom


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

Leo and Snake.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Dec 23, 2008)

Vrigo


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 23, 2008)

Taurus. 
Ftw. <3


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a Scorpio and a Snake.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 23, 2008)

capricorn and dragon


----------



## Dradolan (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a Monkey! And a Capricorn.


----------



## Laze (Dec 23, 2008)

Leo, and my Chinese sign is the Ox.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a Capricorn and I hate myself 'coz I'm a Monkey.


I hate Monkeys....>=(


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

virgo and tiger


----------



## Ginakki (Dec 23, 2008)

Gemini, Scorpio rising
Earth Dragon
Sign of Set


----------



## Lacerta X (Dec 23, 2008)

*I am a Taurus, i was born on may the 1st.*


----------



## fangborn (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm segittarius and I'm a dog


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

Libra, Libra rising. Does that make me boring or awesome?

Dunno the chinese calendar though.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 23, 2008)

I am a Cancer, the hardened, intuitive crab. My ascendant thing where I need to know the time of my birth is Libra. And I'm the productive and hard working horse. And I, as well, live exactly by my signs characteristics. I am a strong believer in astrological things. I read on another site that Cancers are influenced by the full moon as well. That explains why I always go outside on a clear night with the full moon out. I love to sit outside and stare at it for awhile. It helps me think because it has an aura around it that clears my mind for me. I don't get it either but I like it!


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a Gemini Dragon, plain and simple (as in, I don't know the specifics and don't tend to want to find out anytime soon).  I try to live by it, too.

...even if I _am_ too nice for my own good.  ^^;


----------



## Suirad (Dec 23, 2008)

Pisces, hehe. Sort of matches me.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm definitely your stereotypical Piscies, hehe =3 And it totally fits, because my boyfriend is a Cancer X3


----------



## bozzles (Dec 24, 2008)

I've been told both Scorpio and Libra. I don't really care at all, though.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm a Libra and I seem to have the characteristics and qualities of one. =^.^=
I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing.

Also, have any of you notice that you tend to attract other people of certain signs more than others? For me, it's Aries, Pisces, Saggitariuses and other, fello Libras. Particularly the Pisces; I've just learned I've konwn my twentieth in my immediate life so far! 



bozzles said:


> I've been told both Scorpio and Libra. I don't really care at all, though.


 
Depends on when your birthday is. You look like a Scorpio but I have been wrong before.


----------



## FeralHusky (Dec 24, 2008)

animal: Rabitt
element: wood
Sign : Libra
hour : dragon 

cool, bunneh dragon that has a pair of scales with him...


----------



## BullyKaZe (Dec 24, 2008)

Tell me this isn't a recipe for trouble?

Sign - Aries
Ascendant - Gemini
Chinese - Rat
Element - Metal/Fire

*le sigh* It almost justifies my insanity... (>_<) lolol


----------



## Tanner (Dec 24, 2008)

Chinese: Monkey <3 (I liek monkeys)
Zodiac: Scropio (I once ate a scropian...tasted like fishies)


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 24, 2008)

scorpio and a goat dont pay much atention to them tho


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 24, 2008)

Erro said:


> Gemini. I fucking live by it, I swear. It matches me so well its frightening


Same here :O
I have a split personality, and I looked up my sign, and I was like, "Oh."


----------



## eternal_flare (Dec 24, 2008)

Taurus and Horse, well, like it has any actual meaning.


----------



## Kume (Dec 24, 2008)

Taurus and Monkey. Awesome.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Ram and Horse. 

April 19th is such a confusing date.


----------

